
Homeopathy effective for 0 out of 68 illnesses, study finds - doener
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/homeopathy-therapeutic-dead-end-systematic-review-no-evidence-it-works-a6884356.html?cmpid=facebook-post
======
user5994461
Homepathy is 100% effective against NOT distributing antibiotics at large to
people who don't need them.

Patient don't want to go away without getting medicine? Here! Take some
homeopathy and everyone's happy :D

